# New from Augusta, GA area!



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

keepinitwolf.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: fellow Georgian to AT & Have Fun!
I'm about 45 miles from Augusta.


----------



## keepinitwolf (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh really? Where from?


----------



## SecretAgnt (Aug 4, 2009)

Augusta, GA here .... have to get together and shoot some time ...


----------



## keepinitwolf (Jul 22, 2011)

Definitely. Always looking for tips from experienced archers. Been a rifle hunter for a while but now switching to bows.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

keepinitwolf said:


> Oh really? Where from?


In Louisville about 15 miles from Wrens.


----------



## keepinitwolf (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome. I'm right there in Grovetown. So not too far away. As SecretAgnt said, we should all get together and shoot some time.


----------



## SecretAgnt (Aug 4, 2009)

more than welcome at the house as soon as my Strother bows come in ...


----------



## SecretAgnt (Aug 4, 2009)

mikel m14 .... I hunt right outside of wrens as well ... maybe we do all need to get together and shoot ....


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

Cool

What side of Wrens are you hunting on towards Augusta?
I have one hunting club member in Hepzibah and another in Mcbean. 
Do you guys know if Walden's is open on Sunday?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## keepinitwolf (Jul 22, 2011)

mikel m14 said:


> Do you guys know if Walden's is open on Sunday?


Idk, but I wouldn't go to Walden's if they were giving free **** away. Those guys in there can be a bunch of jerks, bro. I deal with Culpepper Outdoors in Thomson.


----------



## keepinitwolf (Jul 22, 2011)

Also, Secret Agnt, what's up with these "Hot Peeps"?


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## keepinitwolf (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks RingKing!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

keepinitwolf said:


> Idk, but I wouldn't go to Walden's if they were giving free **** away. Those guys in there can be a bunch of jerks, bro. I deal with Culpepper Outdoors in Thomson.


That sounds like Segars Sports in Sandersville, not to mention high prices. I have a friend that loves Walden's and told me to stop in one day when I had time. I will probably be in Augusta next Sunday doing back to school shopping and thought I would stop in if they are open, also going to Academy. Where is Culpepper at in Thomson?


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## keepinitwolf (Jul 22, 2011)

mikel m14 said:


> Where is Culpepper at in Thomson?



http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...6045,-82.140398&spn=0.016668,0.04446&t=h&z=15


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk!:darkbeer:


----------



## rdmar (Dec 31, 2009)

Whats up Augusta here to


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey, from Augusta right here! Hunt off HWY 88 between Wrens and Louisville. Live off Columbia Road. If anybody wants to go and shoot in Appling, hit me up!


----------

